# [HowTo]Configurar Lector de Huellas dactilares [thinkfinger]

## upszot

Buenas gente... la idea es hacer un mini HowTo de como configurar el lector de huellas...bueno aca va...

Dispositivo:  *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # lsusb |grep -i finger
> 
> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0483:2016 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader
> 
> 

 

1. Se necesita instalar el paquete: "sys-auth/thinkfinger"

Con el comando "tf-tool --acquire" carge una huella temporal (genera un archivo  /tmp/test.bir)

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # tf-tool --acquire
> 
> ThinkFinger 0.3 (http://thinkfinger.sourceforge.net/)
> 
> Copyright (C) 2006, 2007 Timo Hoenig <thoenig@suse.de>
> ...

  Realice una prueba con el lector para ver que todo funcione bien leyendo la huella anterior "tf-tool --verify"

2. Ahora que sabemos que el lector de huellas esta funcionando, agregamos una huella para nuestro usuario

 *Quote:*   

> tf-tool --add-user  upszot

 

   Esto creara un archivo el siguiente archivo...  " /etc/pam_thinkfinger/upszot.bir  " 

3. verificamos que funcione la huella... *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # tf-tool --verify-user upszot
> 
> ThinkFinger 0.3 (http://thinkfinger.sourceforge.net/)
> 
> Copyright (C) 2006, 2007 Timo Hoenig <thoenig@suse.de>
> ...

 

4. Agregamos el usuario al grupo "fingerprint" 

```
sudo gpasswd -a <user> fingerprint

```

 como ven aca...  *Quote:*   

> upszot@M1530 ~ $ groups upszot
> 
> wheel audio cdrom video vboxusers fingerprint users 

 

5. Insertamos la linea "auth    sufficient      pam_thinkfinger.so" despues de "pam_env.so"  para poder usar la huella en el login...

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # cat /etc/pam.d/system-auth 
> 
> auth            required        pam_env.so 
> 
> #----------- LECTOR DE HUELLAS DACTILARES --------------
> ...

 

6. Compilamos el kernel con la opcion "User level driver support"

(en el kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 cuelga de la siguiente rama... "Device Drivers  ---> Input device support  ---> Miscellaneous devices  --->User level driver support"  )

de esta forma en el momento de tipear la pass nos aparece el siguiente cartel "Password or swipe finger:" 

y listo...con eso ya podemos usar el lector para poner la pass al logearnos....

La informacion para hacer el HowTo la tome de las siguientes paginas...

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger

PD: Lo que me gustaria saber es como hacer funcionar el lector de huellas para desbloquear la pantalla en el KDE o para introducir la password maestra en firefox.... eso seria muy interesante...

Espero que les sea util.. y si quieren agregar algo mejor =))

Saludos a todos.

Edit: corregido la parte de crear un usuario... (gracias ScKaLiBuR )

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Hola upszot!

Gracias por este HowTo, pero tengo un problema. Todo va bien, las pruebas por consola funcionan perfectamente, pero cuando he terminado de recompilar el kernel con la opción "User level driver support"  activada y he reiniciado, sigo teniendo el KDM igual. No me pide más que una contraseña por escrito. Ni rastro de "Swipe finger". Y lógicamente, por mucho que le pase el dedo, no hace nada. En consola tampoco funciona.

Uso KDE.

Gracias y un saludo!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  Lo que me gustaria saber es como hacer funcionar el lector de huellas para desbloquear la pantalla en el KDE o para introducir la password maestra en firefox.... eso seria muy interesante... 

 

yo tb.me estoy rebanando la cabeza con este tema, no he encontrado nada que fuera demasiado útil en linux. Si alguien sabe algo mas ya sabe  :Smile: 

gracias y saluetes !

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Pues vaya, antes dije que me iba todo bien por consola, pero eso fue antes de meter la correspondiente línea en /etc/pam.d/system-auth y recompilar el Kernel. Ahora, además de no aparecer nada en el KDM, tampoco me funciona la prueba que hacía por consola   :Crying or Very sad: 

Al hacer tf-tool --acquire, ahora me muestra Initializing...Could not claim USB device.

Por qué ahora no funciona ni el dispositivo??? Ya no sé qué probar.

Edito: Por cierto, para introducir al usuario, en vez de hacerlo como dices con tf-tool --acquire <usuario> lo hice por tf-tool --add-user <usuario>, ya que de la otra forma no funcionaba y en el manual man tf-tool indica que así es como se ha de introducir un usuario. Creando en /etc/pam_tinkfinger un archivo llamado usuario.bir.

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Bueno, pues ya he conseguido algo más. He recompilado thinkfinger y ahora ya funciona todo de nuevo, de hecho, el login por consola ya me dice "Password or swipe finger:" y al pasar el dedo lo reconoce a la primera.

Ya sólo me queda que funcione en el kdm. Es eso a lo que os referís los dos, no? Tampoco os funciona en el kdm?

----------

